# Congratulations Foxfirebrand (2000!)



## cuchuflete

Thank you!​ 
For posts that provoke
For posts that teach 
For posts that make me laugh
For posts that shake me out of lethargy
For posts that explain, with eloquence and pungency
For posts that put things in perspective

I could go on and on, and still not thank you sufficiently
for all you give these forums.

Un abbraccio,
cuchu


----------



## Lancel0t

Congratulations!


----------



## la reine victoria

_Well done Foxy!_​ 
_Thank you for your _
_2000 posts._​ 
_You are an _
_I*N*S*P*I*R*A*T*I*O*N_​ 
_** * * * * **_​ 


_You look very fierce but you wouldn't *hurt me*, would you? _​ 


_A pat on the back and_
_a **gentle stroke**_
_from_
_LRV_
_lk_​


----------



## maxiogee

Well done Foxy, or is that Fiery, or should I make it Brandy?


----------



## emma42

The Firey Fox​ 
Oh, what a fellow!
Passionate, erudite
Occasion'ly mellow.​ 
Conducive to much further study* 
At times, redolent of
Allen, Woody.​ 

*"u" must be pronounced in accent of North Nottinghamshire, to rhyme with "Woody".​ 
I apologise for metre.  Do not have apoplectic fit.​


----------



## Fernando

Thank you, foxfirebrand.


----------



## GenJen54

For your firey wit, keen intellect and furrr-ocious humour, I offer you many, many thanks!

Congratulations on your 2,000th post!


----------



## fenixpollo

When I read one of your 2,000 posts (!), I can actually _see_ the intricate layers and levels of wheels and gears turning behind them.  Thanks for making me think!


----------



## foxfirebrand

Hey thanks, everybody!

About that "fierce" looking avatar-- as I think I've mentioned before, I am in fact only yawning.  We _canidae_ really like to give it a stretch-- I know, I know, it comes out in the tales I tell.

I really appreciate the kind words.


----------



## Cracker Jack

Congratulations FFB.  You surely convince us.  You are the fiercest ''yawner'' in the forum.  Thanks for your explanations.


----------



## Mei

Congratulations Foxfirebrand!!!!!

You look so young in this picture, hehe 

Thanks for all your help!

Mei


----------



## Elisa68

Qui dice che hai scritto solo 54 post sul forum italiano....mmmmmmm....non ci siamo Fox, non ci siamo per niente!   


CONGRATULAZIONI! ​


----------



## timpeac

For intelligent posts with bite we know where to come. Thanks for all your insights.


----------



## rsweet

It's a pleasure reading your posts in the forums. They definitely have teeth, but I've never seen you really take a bite out of someoone.

Congratulations!


----------



## moodywop

Congratulazioni al napoletano adottivo di WR. _Pecché nun t' faje cchiù v'ré a IE? _

Carlo


----------



## Agnès E.

What pleasure to be an _agnus_ in your _caninus_ world!


----------



## elroy

It's a pleasure to see that your hiatus did not deplete your wit, flair, and intelligence.

Congratulations, and a hearty welcome back! ​


----------



## Whodunit

*When you know that FFB is on the way to our forums, it's always worth a trip to the English forum. I ask questions there to get a reply from you. If I don't, I know for sure that he's currently about to help someone else. *​


----------



## Kelly B

Sharp of tooth, wit and intellect - you are a quite an asset to the forum. Best wishes.


----------



## panjandrum

FFB.
What can I say.

You know the way that life is not worth living without certain additional savoury elements - like garlic.

For me, your posts are to WR as garlic to lasagne.  

We may survive the bland periods, but rejoice when the savour returns.


----------

